# Lodge carbon pans



## Jmadams13 (Nov 21, 2012)

I was at Cabelas this weekend, and saw some Lodge carbon steel pans. They looked intriguing, but unfortunately didn't pick any up while I was there. Has anyone here used one before? What are your opinions. On gas, electric, induction burners? 

I'm going back the area next week, so maybe I'll just pick one up anyways. This will be for at home, but will still get a lot of use. I'm used to caring for cast iron at home, and carbon pans at work, so that's not an issue. Just wondering about others experiences.

~joe


----------



## EdipisReks (Nov 21, 2012)

they are good pans. some are quite roughly finished, however, so try to get a smooth one. or just get a Paderno or DeBuyer, instead.


----------



## Kyle (Nov 21, 2012)

I've read some pretty nasty comments about them, and although I've never used them, the couple I've handled didn't differ too much from my DeBuyer and Paderno skillets. I'd definitely strip the seasoning and start over, though. That said, I'd still probably get a DeBuyer, just because they've been doing it longer, but I don't think the Lodge would be a bad choice.


----------



## franzb69 (Nov 29, 2012)

i say debuyer mineral pans only =D


----------



## EdipisReks (Nov 29, 2012)

franzb69 said:


> i say debuyer mineral pans only =D



Paderno are about as good, and much cheaper.


----------



## Kyle (Dec 1, 2012)

EdipisReks said:


> Paderno are about as good, and much cheaper.



Agreed. I got my dad a couple Padernos for Christmas last year because I didn't have the budget for De Buyer. He loves them and they cook just as well as the De Buyer. The area on the bottom of the pan is actually larger as well. I personally have two 12" carbon skillets, one Paderno and one De Buyer and in use there is no real difference. 

But at the same time, if given the choice, I want De Buyer, and that's probably all psychological (I NEED the BEST).


----------



## Benuser (Dec 1, 2012)

Are the De Buyer that expensive in the US?? I paid my 25cm Carbone+ some 25,


----------



## EdipisReks (Dec 1, 2012)

Benuser said:


> Are the De Buyer that expensive in the US?? I paid my 25cm Carbone+ some 25,



More like $60, for the mineral b, which is the commonly available one. Still not real expensive, but the Paderno is half the cost.


----------



## chinacats (Dec 1, 2012)

I thought the de Buyer were a very good deal, and in fact now that I have looked at the Paderno I think they may be roughly the same price so I too am a little confused, but that just may be the difference of where someone is shopping online I would guess.
:2cents:


----------



## bikehunter (Dec 1, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000RWGC12/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00462QP0W/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## bikehunter (Dec 1, 2012)

Try again:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000RWHIHY/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00462QP0W/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## EdipisReks (Dec 1, 2012)

bikehunter said:


> Try again:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000RWHIHY/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00462QP0W/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20



like i said, the Paderno is half the cost. the Padernos are usually available with free shipping. i bought a "like new in box, but technically used" 10 inch Carbon for my brother in law on Amazon for $28 shipped, a couple weeks ago.


----------



## bikehunter (Dec 1, 2012)

The links were for chinacats who seemed to be having trouble finding them.


----------



## EdipisReks (Dec 1, 2012)

bikehunter said:


> The links were for chinacats who seemed to be having trouble finding them.



ah, sorry. was on my phone and it hadn't refreshed to show the whole thread, so i thought the "try again" was in reference to what i said.


----------



## chinacats (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks, I paid a bit less for the deBuyer pans, but not as low as the Paderno. Are they of the same quality?


----------



## Jmadams13 (Dec 1, 2012)

thanks everyone. I ended up ordering a few Paderno pans instead. Kinda not the purpose of my initial question, which was to hear opinions on the Lodge pans, not to hear what was better, but am happy with my purchase anyways.... So thanks.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Dec 1, 2012)

There was a thread on cast iron collectively if you are interested here it is:

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/5794-Cast-Iron-Cookware?highlight=cast+iron


----------



## EdipisReks (Dec 1, 2012)

chinacats said:


> Thanks, I paid a bit less for the deBuyer pans, but not as low as the Paderno. Are they of the same quality?



not very different.


----------



## Bernoulli (Dec 9, 2012)

Several years ago, while working in Spain, I bought a number of spun carbon steel pans from a restaurant supply company. I doubt there was a particular brand. I've been using them for a long time now. I treat them like cast iron pans and they work fine. I prefer them to the U.S. made commercial fry pans I've had over the years.


----------



## ayeung74 (May 2, 2013)

I have one and it had worked great for me. I debated both the Paderno and Debuyer pans, but I was able to get the Lodge carbon for like $25 which I thought was a great buy. It has a nice nonstick quality to it now --I scrubbed off the factory coating--and I haven't had an issue with food sticking. I love it personally, but I haven't used the Paderno or Debuyers so I can't compare.


----------



## MowgFace (May 2, 2013)

Im a Vollrath Man myself. I really like Carbon steel pans

http://www.webstaurantstore.com/vollrath-58920-carbon-steel-fry-pan-11-french-style/92258920.html

similar to cast iron, but much lighter. I have a the above Vollrath Pan, a Paella and 16" Wok

Mowgs


----------



## franzb69 (May 3, 2013)

if it's carbon steel then debuyer mineral pans are my choice. worked with them before, awesome stuff.


----------



## GlassEye (May 3, 2013)

I had a look at these pans while in the Lodge factory outlet. I can't remember why, but I didn't like them; the pile of cast iron I got while there is great, though.


----------



## Notaskinnychef (May 3, 2013)

I am very interested in trying out a carbon steel pan, anyone know of a reasonably priced retailer here in Canada?


----------



## dmccurtis (May 7, 2013)

Any shop that deals with Domestic can order De Buyer pans for you.


----------



## Lefty (May 8, 2013)

Dmc, I have an old gift certificate for your shop. Is there an expiration on these? If not, can you let me know if you have any 11" debuyer pans around? 

Oh, so my recommendation is deBuyer, but I haven't tried the others, other than one I got in Spain. It's good, but the handle jiggles and the edges are very rounded. But it's nice too.


----------



## Craig (May 8, 2013)

I've been meaning to try a carbon steel pan for a while now, as my current collection of pans is almost exclusively cast iron. I couldn't decide between the Paderno and the De Buyer, so I just got one of each. 9.5 in Du Buyer and 12.5 in Paderno, so I guess soon I'll know which I prefer. They were almost exactly the same price, though both were more expensive because I live in Canada and everything is more expensive here for no reason.


----------



## stereo.pete (May 8, 2013)

Craig said:


> I've been meaning to try a carbon steel pan for a while now, as my current collection of pans is almost exclusively cast iron. I couldn't decide between the Paderno and the De Buyer, so I just got one of each. 9.5 in Du Buyer and 12.5 in Paderno, so I guess soon I'll know which I prefer. They were almost exactly the same price, though both were more expensive because I live in Canada and everything is more expensive here for no reason.



Definitely let us know what you think of each, and yes everything should be more expensive because you're Canadian. :hula:


----------



## EdipisReks (May 8, 2013)

Craig said:


> I've been meaning to try a carbon steel pan for a while now, as my current collection of pans is almost exclusively cast iron. I couldn't decide between the Paderno and the De Buyer, so I just got one of each. 9.5 in Du Buyer and 12.5 in Paderno, so I guess soon I'll know which I prefer. They were almost exactly the same price, though both were more expensive because I live in Canada and everything is more expensive here for no reason.



i think you will really like both, once you get them seasoned up. the De Buyer is going to be a bit thicker, and has a slightly nicer handle, but it's heavier, and the Paderno is thick enough to cook rather evenly (for non aluminum/copper).

anybody see the new De Buyer line that Sur La Table is carrying? they are rather thin, but as expensive as the normal De Buyer pans. not sure quite what they are getting at, with those.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (May 8, 2013)

stereo.pete said:


> Definitely let us know what you think of each, and yes everything should be more expensive because you're Canadian. :hula:



consider this payback for releasing Celion Dion on the world 

i am gonna get one of these pans!! i think it would be awesome to toss into the truck for an indestructable non stick camp pan. teflon is pretty ridiculous in the backwoods..none of my kitchen pans gets taken to the campsite. well, i had this one lodge cast iron but it was far from nonstick. and it was fairly old..


----------



## Craig (May 9, 2013)

Would you have to worry about a pan like this warping on a camp fire? I always just toss my heaviest cast iron in the back of the car for camping.


----------



## dmccurtis (May 9, 2013)

Nope, they never expire. I've got the mineral fry pans in 11" right now, and all other sizes too. Come on in some time, I'll put one aside for you.



Lefty said:


> Dmc, I have an old gift certificate for your shop. Is there an expiration on these? If not, can you let me know if you have any 11" debuyer pans around?
> 
> Oh, so my recommendation is deBuyer, but I haven't tried the others, other than one I got in Spain. It's good, but the handle jiggles and the edges are very rounded. But it's nice too.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (May 9, 2013)

Craig said:


> Would you have to worry about a pan like this warping on a camp fire? I always just toss my heaviest cast iron in the back of the car for camping.



we shall see. 
my wife gave away all of our lodge cast iron. all i have left is vintage griswold stuff..not so sure i want to take one of them. hmmm..


----------



## Craig (May 13, 2013)

The DeBuyer is a nice pan. I think I might have botched the seasoning on mine, but we'll see how it holds up.


----------



## franzb69 (May 13, 2013)

> I think I might have botched the seasoning on mine, but we'll see how it holds up.



not that hard to reseason =D


----------

